# The newbie and the Jenma...battle



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

Gentleman, I'm rolling this into an introduction to the group and my battle with the creature that brings me here.

Me. I'm 62, moderately mechanical, ignorant when it comes to tractors. I'm a programmer for CNC machines and also a fairly good machinist. Can also weld a little but pretty rusty.

It. a Jenma 354 tractor belonging to my landlordess and of which I am the primary user and caregiver.

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello Frank, thanks for the photos. Welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and If you have problems, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.
If you get a chance please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

Guys...to follow with my problem.

this machine is basically a good machine, I enjoy using it. Now the but. It has hydraulic problems. when I shut it down it leaks the hyd, oil from around the hyd filter. I thought at first it was the Chinese filter but the NAPA guys helped me find a domestic replacement. The leak continues, it will leak a reg oil pan full over night. We had a tractor service co. service it about 3 months ago, he had never seen a Jenma before (common issue with a Jenma). There was some controversy over where to put which lubricant. If you look the photos you will see a plug near the shifter circled, this is where he opted put all lube. Then the leak began, see the filter photo, afterward the loader no longer worked. In a fit of WTF nothing else worked I put hyd oil in the plug near the rear of the seat, see photo with plug circled. The hydraulics starting working again, but the leak continues and after it leaks down I again have to put hyd oil in to get to work. 

Does anyone have any ideas on why the leaks persists? any other ideas period. My only source of help is in Oregon, Keno tractor sells a much later model of the Jenma. Sorry mine is a 354. I'm San Diego, the distance makes it hard to get a service call


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Helloooo and welcome.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

I did an internet search for manuals:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=jinma...f8672851db24c15e3&cc=US&setlang=en-US&PC=TBTS
perhaps you can get some joy on a manual that's worthwhile from one of the sources listed?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

If something isn't causing an over pressure situation, (and I like NAPA) I'd suggest the filter isn't fitting right. Perhaps a gasket distorted at installation?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's kinda hard to understand. You mention the leak, you had a guy add fluid to it, then you made the comment that the leaking began.........


Frank-on-chase said:


> Guys...to follow with my problem.
> 
> this machine is basically a good machine, I enjoy using it. Now the but. It has hydraulic problems. when I shut it down it leaks the hyd, oil from around the hyd filter. I thought at first it was the Chinese filter but the NAPA guys helped me find a domestic replacement. The leak continues, it will leak a reg oil pan full over night. We had a tractor service co. service it about 3 months ago, he had never seen a Jenma before (common issue with a Jenma). There was some controversy over where to put which lubricant. If you look the photos you will see a plug near the shifter circled, this is where he opted put all lube. Then the leak began, see the filter photo, afterward the loader no longer worked. In a fit of WTF nothing else worked I put hyd oil in the plug near the rear of the seat, see photo with plug circled. The hydraulics starting working again, but the leak continues and after it leaks down I again have to put hyd oil in to get to work.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on why the leaks persists? any other ideas period. My only source of help is in Oregon, Keno tractor sells a much later model of the Jenma. Sorry mine is a 354. I'm San Diego, the distance makes it hard to get a service call


 Did it start leaking after the oil was added at shifter or was it leaking before? Sorry for the lack of understanding!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I highlighted it in your quote.


----------



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes you're right I didn't state it right. the tractor hadn't been serviced for quite a while. The actual owner of the tractor brought in a guy that works on tractors for a living. He drained and refilled all the fluids. We had purchased a "filter kit" from Keno tractor but were only able to use the air and hyd. filter. Seems the Chinese made these things in a bunch of different configurations, the oil and fuel filters didn't fit.

Moving on, he changed the hyd. filter to the new Chinese filter.There was some discussion between the tractor guy and a tech at Keno about where to fill the hyd, oil. There are two fillers, both are circled in to photos. One is next to the shifters, the other is a higher area behind the seat. It was his contention that only the lower (near the shifter) needed filled. He completed the service and all worked well.

The tractor sat for several weeks without use, when I went to use it there was a large puddle of oil under the filter and none of the hydraulics worked. Having watched the tractor guy I didn't put any oil into the higher filler, finally out desperation I added a couple of quarts and the loader start to move. So I added another couple quarts, which after use leaked right back out near the filter. 

Over the weekend I thought I'd try to match a domestic filter, NAPA made one that looks to be a match, I bought and installed it. I had to add a lot, (gallons) of hyd oil to get it to to work. The motion is jerky at best, the steering is nearly non existent. (hyd only steering). 

I suppose the flow rate the filter could be a problem, I'll replace the old one tomorrow and see if that buys me anything. My biggest problem is I'm very ignorant of tractor workings, they're strange beasts when compared to cars, trucks or motorcycles. I'll look at the thread that was posted above to check for a manual. As of now I have a small user manual but it looses clarity in translation and doesn't cover much to start with. I have to reprint that, the tractor guy took my other printed copy (Hmmmm).

Thanks for all the suggestions posted so far, please keep'em coming, hopefully a group brainstorming will get the problem solved.

regards, Frank


----------



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

P.S. The filter gaskets on both filters, Chinese and NAPA are in good shape. I'm beginning to wonder if the manifold that filters goes on has an issue?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Course it didn't leak before the "service" but can't hurt to take a good look at it as you try the old filter again.


----------



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

In retrying the old filter it is more a test of flow rate, maybe that will cure the jerky hyd. action that seemed to appear after the filter change to cease. As for why both filter leak, I'm baffled. Hydraulics seems to be very straight forward, notice I said "seems" because if it were I wouldn't crying about weird hydraulic rather I'd be sharing the good points of the Blue Devil.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

First I will say I absolutely detest these Jimna tractors because of the inconsistent construction and resulting problems, so am biased as can be. But have friends that managed to have them follow them home. Some day they will be like Kubota and surpass the brands we grew up with, just hope that day is soon. I fix them for them and then kill a bottle of good Scotch as an antidote for frustration!

Double check to verify an old filter gasket did not remain on the filter bracket boss. Two gaskets will leak. They will also crack the mount. 

Park with the hydraulics down so they are void of any pressure in the system. Some of these were built with the hydraulic filter in line with the loader lift pressure hose, and the constant pressure pushes oil past the filter gasket. But, then others have no filter at all. And some have the filter on the hydraulic suction line where it should be.

Some of the aluminum hydraulic filter bracket/adapters crack and leak air into the suction side of the hydraulic pump. That creates shudders, slow and weak hydraulics, no power steering, etc. If that mount is cracked, do not waste your time and effort chasing one down from a Chinese tractor parts source. The design is flawed, and you will just repeat the problem. 

Take photos of the front, back, top, and bottom of the mount, then remove it and plug both hydraulic lines from and to it. Take the old mount to NAPA and find a will fit universal filter mount and adapters to route from the existing lines to the new mount. Mount it up out of the way.

Even with the manual each tractor is a Snipe hunt sorting out service points.

The hydraulic fill is at the back top plug, behind the seat. There will be a dipstick on that plug, and just set it on the threads when checking the UTF level.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I would sooner have a lame dagon than a Jinma or Foton!


----------



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

First in reply to deerhide, right now a lame dragon sounds good except I'd have to get the hoss manure into the dumpster the old fashioned way....by manure fork...

Second, RC, in thinking about the timeline of the leaks they started in earnest after the tractor guy serviced it. When I put the NAPA filter on I was shocked to find that threaded nipple for the filter was part of the casting and not a steel nipple cast into the aluminum. I think it must be cracked and when the filter is tightened it pulls the crack open, I looked it when the filter was off and nothing is visible. 

The good thing with this tractor is the mount is on the suction side, a steel line comes into one side from the tank and the other is attached to the pump with a block. You can just see the block in the picture. I'll take some measurements and a couple more photos and then visit NAPA. the NAPA guy showed me one Saturday but I was unsure of the threads, it was 1-12 pipe, it comes in 3/4 also. 

Also the mount was clear when I installed the new filter, no knicks in the seal face. 

thanks for all good comments. I'm off to NAPA to get a new filter adapter. I'll post the result as soon as I get it done. Oh, just visited the tractor barn, it leaked another gallon or better over night, the reg. automotive oil drain pan is full....


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Good luck and here's hoping an easy solution.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Try bypassing the filter altogether, that will eliminate that source of potential leak.........but don't run it very long w/o a filter of some sort.


----------



## Frank-on-chase (Sep 10, 2018)

Well guys I have some good news. I purchased a replacement filter adapter from NAPA and installed it today. Refilled the hydraulic tank and fired it up, the hydraulics came up almost immediately, a couple of cycles of the loader and it works better than ever. I was careful to part it with all the pressure off the loader and not a drop of oil has leaked. Thanks to all especially RC


----------

